# Lodge Pro Cast Iron Reversible Grill/Griddle



## hurra (Aug 6, 2006)

I just bought the Lodge Pro Cast Iron Reversible Grill/Griddle last weekend and have used it twice in the last week. The first time I used it I grilled salmon and the second time I made pancakes on the griddle. Since I am new to using cast iron I think am doing something wrong because everything keeps sticking to it. 

Are there any suggestions for how to properly use the grill and griddle so that food does not stick?


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you season it?

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Hurra,

First thing you need to do with any cast-iron is season it...I've found that the best way to do this is to wash it in warm water (no soap), then coat the entire item with shortening and place in a warm (225-250) oven for about 1 hour. The shortening will bake on and make a slick coating on the cast iron item.

After using the griddle for cooking, rinse under very hot water, and use a plastic scraper to remove anything that might be stuck. Place on your stove over a lit burner to dry thoroughly. Then, once heated and dry, lightly smear the inside with a little oil or shortening and allow to cool. This will help maintain the coating that you want on the cooking surface. Also, cooking greasy foods (bacon, sausage, fried foods) the first few times also helps with the seasoning process. Never use soap or cleanser to clean the cast iron! If you happen to burn food in the pan or griddle and can't get it off, heat the pan over high heat on the burner, pour some salt into the pan and use that to scour it out. Then re-season as described above.

Hope this helps...I really LOVE cooking with cast iron pans/dutch ovens, and have used these methods with much success for many years.

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Same as pastry maven, but much higher temps, 450-500. Do it twice and you'll be well on your way to an impervious patina.

You need to break down the oil into carbon to stick to the iron. That's why it turns black. At Pastry Maven's temps, it won't go black, just a sticky yellow brown.

Phil


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I second the high temperature method (though I make three passes - I'm a bit of a fanatic). It's very important to use the thinnest possible layer of oil each coat.

Also, be sure that you're cooking at the proper temperture, so as to avoid sticking.

Lastly, don't use soap after you've seasoned the cast iron. You should be able to clean up with hot water and a soft (e.g. nylon) scrubber or brush. Heat dry and rub on some oil and you're golden.


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

I concur . There is no better fry pan / grill / baking tray than raw iron or steel.

But the trick as mentioned is the seasoning process. Just to add to the good information already posted , I think its also important to understand that these pans become better and better with age. (thus the word seasoning) . To work to there full potential the seasoning layers need to build up over a long period of many uses.
Whenever I finish using mine and have washed them , I wipe them over with oil or fat (duck fat is my preferred seasoning) and heat them on a burner or put them in a hot oven (especially when its still hot from baking) So they get a new layer of seasoning after each use.
Now after a few years my well seasoned pans are my most highly valued cooking items and I guard them with serious vigour. 

Nobody comes near my pans ! :crazy:


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I also have one of the Lodge cast iron grill/griddles! Get that thing seasoned well, and those pancakes will never stick again. I have a cast iron frypan that I am the 3rd generation to use. That pan is nice and slick, and everyone in my house has been trained how to clean it. I love that pan!


----------

